# Samsung S24E650C, BenQ GW2470H oder Dell U2417H?



## EpicTobias (20. März 2016)

*Hey liebe Community,*

welchen von meinen 3 Favoriten würdet Ihr empfehlen (angenommen Euer Budget würde den kauf eines der drei Modelle zulassen)?

Samsung S24E650C
BenQ GW2470H
Dell U2417H

Eine kurze Begründung nach dem Voten bzw. Post wäre toll  Bitte den Standfuß nicht als entscheidendes Kriterium mit einbeziehen, da der Monitor wahrscheinlich eh an eine VESA-Tischhalterung kommt.

Hier noch meine Bewertungskriterien und weitere Alternativen, wobei ich mich ausschließlich zwischen den 3 Modellen entscheiden möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich auf rege Beteiligung und Danke im Voraus. *LG*


----------



## ludscha (20. März 2016)

Wichtig für uns wäre zu wissen welche Graka verbaut ist.

Und warum machst du hier ne Umfrage auf ?

Budget nennen und welche Graka verbaut ist,  dann wird man hier ordentlich Beraten. 

MFG
ludscha


----------



## EpicTobias (20. März 2016)

Weil, ich eine Vorauswahl getroffen habe - deswegen 

Budget reicht für alle drei Alternativen.

Grafikkarte reicht für 1080p und min. 30 FPS. 2K oder 4K dafür reicht sie nicht.

120 Hz nicht gewünscht.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2016)

ludscha schrieb:


> Budget nennen und welche Graka verbaut ist,  dann wird man hier ordentlich Beraten.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/431472-benq-rl2455hm-oder-asus-alternative.html
Haben wir 7 Seiten lang versucht.

Edit @TE
Deine Karte reicht nicht für FHD?


----------



## EpicTobias (20. März 2016)

Ja, aber ich habe es jetzt auf 3 sehr gute Monitore beschränkt, wobei ich bitte Entscheidungshilfe benötige.


Doch klar, für Full HD ohne Probleme. Aber für höhere Auflösungen nicht. Da ich 24 Zoll möchte, macht eine höhere Auflösung eh keinen Sinn (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2016)

Du hast doch geschrieben für 2K reicht es nicht, das wäre rein theoretisch 2K.
Was du meinst, ist WQHD.


----------



## EpicTobias (20. März 2016)

Ok, um der Diskussion aus dem Weg zu gehen: Gewünschte Auflösung 1920x1080.

Welchen von den drei Alternativen würdest Du nehmen?


----------



## Shutterfly (20. März 2016)

Einen Monitor ohne Anwenderprofil zu empfehlen ist so wie Schuhe ohne bekannte Schuhgröße zu kaufen.

Du legst VA und IPS Panels ins rennen, sagst aber in keinster Weise, welches Anforderungsprofil an den Monitor gestellt wird. Zum zocken würde ich keinen der Monitore nehmen. Zum zocken kann IPS und VA noch immer ein Krampf sein, trotz Overdrive. 

Da würde ich nichts anderes als ein TN-Panel nehmen, das fehlt aber z.B. in der Liste. Für Grafikbearbeitung IPS, für Videos gucken ein VA. So grob die Einteilung.

Aufgrund fehlender Informationen, keinem bekannten Anwendungsprofil, usw. empfehle ich gar nichts. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn. Und jede Bewertung die du hier erhalten wirst, wird dir eigentlich auch nix bringen.

Ich habe hier z.B. zwei Displays stehen. Ein BenQ TN zum zocken, ein BenQ AMVA zum lesen und arbeiten. Genau auf die Bedürfnisse abgestimmt und daher eine gute Wahl.


----------



## EpicTobias (20. März 2016)

Sorry, Anwenderprofil:

50% Windows/Office und 50% Gaming (RTS/Aufbaustrategie/Adventure/RPG/MOBA - also nix extrem Schnelles). 

Hatte mal ein IPS von Dell 2312HM, da konnte ich jetzt keine Schlieren etc. erkennen. Deswegen habe ich keinen Sinn in einem TN Panel gesehen.


----------



## Shutterfly (20. März 2016)

Kennst du den Silber-Effekt den manche IPS-Panels haben? Stört dich das?


----------



## EpicTobias (20. März 2016)

Also hatte bisher nur ein IPS, den Dell 2312HM. Da ist mir sowas nicht aufgefallen, wenn dann minimal.

Beim Samsung, da bin ich wirklich mal vom Gesamtpaket (Design, Standfuß, USB-Hub) überzeugt, aber hatte seit 2008 keinen Monitor mehr von denen und ich hatte auch noch nie ein VA-Panel.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2016)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Kennst du den Silber-Effekt den manche IPS-Panels haben? Stört dich das?


Was ist denn der Silber Effekt?


----------



## EpicTobias (20. März 2016)

Soweit ich weiß, soll dass so eine Art glitzern sein im Bild. So als ob ganz leicht Glitter auf dem Monitor verteilt wäre?


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2016)

Das haben moderne IPS eigentlich nicht mehr und nicht jeder sieht es.


----------



## Shutterfly (20. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Silber Effekt?



Jedes IPS-Panel (mal mehr, mal weniger) hat den Effekt, dass wenn man seitlich drauf schaut, dieses einen Silbereffekt bekommt. Das Bild wird dann leicht silbern.

Wenn man direkt vor dem Monitor sitzt ist dies eigentlich egal, jedoch sieht man es bei manchen Monitoren schon bei leichten Kopfbewegungen bzw. da man nie überall zentriert auf den Monitor schaut (in die Ecken schauen die Augen ja nicht frontal) diesen Effekt. Manche kommen damit gar nicht klar.



EpicTobias schrieb:


> Also hatte bisher nur ein IPS, den Dell 2312HM. Da ist mir sowas nicht aufgefallen, wenn dann minimal.
> 
> Beim Samsung, da bin ich wirklich mal vom Gesamtpaket (Design, Standfuß, USB-Hub) überzeugt, aber hatte seit 2008 keinen Monitor mehr von denen und ich hatte auch noch nie ein VA-Panel.



Nutzt du den USB-Hub überhaupt? Ich hab bei jedem Monitor einen und hab sie ehrlich gesagt noch nie genutzt. Mir wäre es egal, würden sie fehlen.

Persönliche Meinung von mir: BenQ. Bislang hatte ich nie mit BenQ Probleme und war immer sehr zufrieden. Ich kann aber auch nur nach Marke empfehlen, da ich noch nie auf einem AMVA oder IPS gespielt habe sondern bewusst immer nur auf TN.

Ob der BenQ oben nun gut ist, keine Ahnung. Ich hatte auch daran gedacht mir diesen zu kaufen, habe dann jedoch diesen genommen: BenQ BL2410PT, 24" (9H.L9JLB.RBE/9H.L9JLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich bin etwas misstrauisch geworden, dass der neuere BenQ günstiger war als der von mir verlinkte, welcher schon drei Jahre alt ist. Für mich Verständnis muss da irgendwo was Faul sein, daher hab ich zu dem oben verlinkten gegriffen. Bin voll zufrieden.

Nutze diesen Monitor aber auch nur zum lesen und arbeiten, ggf. für Videos. Dafür habe ich ihn ausgesucht, dafür ist er gemacht, da sind seine Stärken. Gerade die Blau-Licht-Filter sind zum lesen, so finde ich, sehr angenehm. Hätte dein BenQ auch meine ich, jedoch störte mich da, wie gesagt, der Preisunterschied.

Den Dell fand ich nicht hübsch, Samsung habe ich mir nicht angesehen.


----------



## Shutterfly (20. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das haben moderne IPS eigentlich nicht mehr und nicht jeder sieht es.



Haben sie sehr wohl. Das glitzern ist nur minimal. Schau dir gerne mal aktuelle Testberichte auf PRAD an, von aktuellen Monitoren mit IPS. Dort wird immer darauf hingewiesen: Es ist ja, wird zwar immer geringer, ist aber da.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2016)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Jedes IPS-Panel (mal mehr, mal weniger) hat den Effekt, dass wenn man seitlich drauf schaut, dieses einen Silbereffekt bekommt. Das Bild wird dann leicht silbern.
> 
> Wenn man direkt vor dem Monitor sitzt ist dies eigentlich egal, jedoch sieht man es bei manchen Monitoren schon bei leichten Kopfbewegungen bzw. da man nie überall zentriert auf den Monitor schaut (in die Ecken schauen die Augen ja nicht frontal) diesen Effekt. Manche kommen damit gar nicht klar.


Ach du meinst den IPS glow, sag das doch.
Wir reden von einem anderen Effekt.


----------



## EpicTobias (20. März 2016)

Deinen hatte ich mir auch näher angesehen, jedoch hatte mich ein wenig die fehlende HDMI Schnittstelle abgeschreckt, und dass er etwas "klobig" aussieht.

Lustigerweise hat mich der Preisunterschied auch mißtrauissch gemacht, aber eventuell ist dies einfach nur den anderen Standfuß bedingt?

Schau Dir mal Videos oder Fotos vom Samsung an, designtechnisch 1A+. Der Standfuß ist perfekt, dass Design auch. Jedoch hab ich keine Ahnung wie gut Samsung bei den Panels ist bzw. ob die Reaktionszeiten echt krass langsam sind.

Was mich beim Dell ein wenig stört ist diese silberfarbene Rückseite, wirkt etwas billig finde ich.

Zum Theme USB-Hub. Eindeutig ja - denn gerade Maus und Tastatur lassen ich so wirklich angenehm verdrahten. Auch mal ein USB-Stick, wenn es schnell gehen muss, wo dann USB 3.0 ein toller Vorteil wäre.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2016)

Wozu brauchst du HDMI?


----------



## EpicTobias (21. März 2016)

Selbst nicht alle Top-Karten haben DVI 

Möchte da so ein bissl auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## JoM79 (21. März 2016)

Displayport?


----------



## Shutterfly (21. März 2016)

EpicTobias schrieb:


> Möchte da so ein bissl auf der sicheren Seite sein.



Dann nimmst du eigentlich den Displayport, da HDMI in Zukunft im PC-Bereich verstärkt durch Display-Ports abgelöst werden (meine Meinung).

DP ist auch zukunftssicherer durch aktuellere Spezifikationen.


----------



## ludscha (21. März 2016)

Wenn die Graka schon für FHD nicht reicht, würd ich erst mal bei einer neuen  Graka ansetzen und den Monitor zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt kaufen.

Bei einer neuen GraKa wird wohl dann auch ein neues Netzteil fällig sein. 

Alles andere macht hier wenig Sinn.

MFG
ludscha


----------



## EpicTobias (21. März 2016)

Mit meiner Grafikkarte bin ich im Moment zufrieden. Sie reicht vollkommen für Auflösungen bis zu 1920x1080. Eine neue kommt in ca. 3/4 Monaten.

Im Moment geht es um den Monitor.

Ich habe jetzt mal versucht das Reaktionsverhalten der drei Monitore herauszufinden. Das war gar nicht einfach, weil es noch keine Testberichte gibt.
*1. Samsung S24650C* (Test der 27 Zoll-Variante bei PRAD: 18 Millisekunden B/W, 9 Millisekunden GtG)
*2. BenQ GW2470H* (Keinen Test gefunden, auch nicht ähnliche Modelle. Da aber 4 MS angegeben sind, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass die Reaktionszeiten höher sind die von Samsung.)
*3. Dell U2417H *(Test des U2515H bei PRAD: 16 Millisekunden B/W, 11 Millisekunden GtG)

Schnell genug zum normalen Spielen müssten also alle drei Modelle sein?


----------



## Shutterfly (21. März 2016)

Vielleicht. Für langsame Spiele sollte es passen, schnelle Spiele oder Filme können schwierig werden.  Da soll dann ja Overdrive die Karre aus dem Dreck ziehen, welche jedoch auch nicht ganz ohne Nebenwirkungen funktioniert.

Einen optimalen Gaming-Monitor in IPS und VA wirst du in deinem Preissegment nicht finden. Die kosten derzeit gut 1000 Euro und die Hersteller lassen sich dies fürstlich bezahlen. Dann hast du aber alle Vorteile aus der TN und IPS-Welt.

Freunde dich damit an: Der Monitor wird zum spielen langsamer Spiele mit nicht viel Bewegung ausreichen. Bei schnellen Spielen und Filmen kann (muss nicht) zu Problemen kommen. Manche kann man mit Overdrive beheben, manche nicht. Overdrive wird wieder selbst negative Effekte rein bringen.

Und so weiter. Ganz außen vor deine persönliche Wahrnehmung. Und die wird letztendlich entscheiden, ob die zum spielen geeignet sind. Was Benutzer A als okay empfindet, sieht Benutzer B z.B. gar nicht und Benutzer C fällt das sofort auf und es ist unertragbar. 

Was du noch wissen solltest: VA ist von allen Display-Typen grundsätzlich das langsamste. Also eigentlich am ungeeignetsten für das zocken. Deine ersten beiden Monitore auf Platz 1 und Platz 2 sind jedoch VA Displays. Da sollte einem schon das grundsätzliche Problem auffallen


----------



## EpicTobias (21. März 2016)

Ok, danke, dass Du mich aufgeklärt hast 

Habe noch einmal ein bissl geschaut nach TN-Panels und habe den hier gefunden:
ArrayWas hältst von dem? Wäre zukunftssicher und hat so ziemlich alles was man braucht, oder? Kann man bei Amazon mit nem kleinen Kratzer schon für knapp über 300 EUR bekommen. Scheint mir ein sehr guter Monitor zu sein. 

Aktuell habe ich in einem Notebook (Sony VGN-AW41XH/Q) auch ein TN-Panel und finde die Nachteile von PN dabei gar nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Shutterfly (21. März 2016)

Zum zocken definitiv eine gute Wahl. PRAD-Test hast du dir schon durchgelesen? Ich habe z.B. den Vorgänger BenQ XL2420T als Gaming-Monitor und bin vollends zufrieden.

Hängt bei mir auch an einer VESA-Halterung. Ganz passend, da ich die Standfüße immer hässlich wie die Nacht finde. Bei deiner Version find ich das sogar noch hässlicher 

Für normale Anwender reicht TN auch Dicke.

Anschließen würde ich dem Monitor aber dennoch nicht per HDMI, das ist wichtig. Der Monitor kann 144 Hz, was jedoch HDMI nicht packt. Du musst also entweder Displayport (meine Empfehlung) oder DVI nehmen. Bei DVI ist aber wichtig, dass es DVI-I ist. DVI-D kommt nicht auf 144 Hz.

Digital Visual Interface – Wikipedia

Sofern du das überhaupt ausreizen möchtest


----------



## EpicTobias (21. März 2016)

Deinen finde ich sehr gut. Aber bekomme ich leider nirgends mehr.

Für Windows-Arbeiten auch eine gute Wahl?

Wie gut ist der Schwarzwert?


----------



## JoM79 (21. März 2016)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Anschließen würde ich dem Monitor aber dennoch nicht per HDMI, das ist wichtig. Der Monitor kann 144 Hz, was jedoch HDMI nicht packt. Du musst also entweder Displayport (meine Empfehlung) oder DVI nehmen. Bei DVI ist aber wichtig, dass es DVI-I ist. DVI-D kommt nicht auf 144 Hz.



144Hz werden HDMI bei dem Monitor einfach nicht unterstützt, ab HDMI 1.3 würde die Bandbreite reichen.
Das mit DVI-D ist Blödsinn, da gibt's keinen Unterschied in der Bandbreite zu DVI-I. 
Was man braucht, ist DVI Duallink. 

@TE 
Da du immer wieder beim Schwarzwert landest, geh in nen MM, Saturn oder irgendwas in der Art und guck dir die unterschiedlichen Paneltypen an.
Ansonsten kommt bei deiner Frage immer wieder die gleiche Antwort :
TN und IPS sind dunkelgrau bis hellschwarz, VA hat gutes schwarz und OLED hat richtiges schwarz.


----------



## EpicTobias (21. März 2016)

Jo, das werde ich jetzt auch ma machen. Einfach anschauen im MM.

Ich könnt mir denken, dass das Schwarz bei TN noch bissl besser als bei IPS ist.


----------



## JoM79 (21. März 2016)

Nein.


----------



## EpicTobias (21. März 2016)

Stimmt, hatte das nur im Zusamenhang mit Glowing gelesen, dadurch erscheint das Schwarz ja ungleichmäßig, teilweise eben heller.

Dieses Glowing ist bei TN-Panels ja nicht so stark ausgeprägt.


----------



## JoM79 (21. März 2016)

Was heisst denn überall? 
Der Schwarzwert von IPS ist leicht besser als der von TN.


----------



## EpicTobias (21. März 2016)

Siehe Editing meines Posts.


----------



## Shutterfly (21. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das mit DVI-D ist Blödsinn, da gibt's keinen Unterschied in der Bandbreite zu DVI-I.
> Was man braucht, ist DVI Duallink.



Argh stimmt, mein Fehler


----------



## EpicTobias (22. März 2016)

Habe jetzt den ersten Testbericht zum BenQ GW2470H gefunden.

디스플레이 리뷰 - BenQ GW247 H 아이케어 무결점

Google Chrome mit Translator benutzen um es verstehen zu können. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, dann sind die Reaktionszeiten für ein VA-Panel hervorragend: 3.9ms GTG


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

GtG alleine sagt nicht allzuviel aus.
Hast du dir denn das Video zu AMA Premium angeguckt?
Richtig schönes Übersteuern hat er da.
Auf High ist es ok.


----------



## EpicTobias (22. März 2016)

Und was sagt insgesamt was aus? Leider haben die die Reaktion in Sachen Schwarz nicht getestet.

Gib ma nen Link zu dem Video bitte.


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

Das Video ist in dem Test und zwar bei der Reaktionszeit.
Da steht auch WBW Wert bei.


----------



## EpicTobias (22. März 2016)

THX!

7.7 bei WBW, ist gut, oder?

Beim Video meinst Du, dass so ein weißer Schatten entsteht?


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

Richtig.
7,7ms sind für VA ok.
Aber wenn du dir Sorgen um die Reaktionszeit machst, dann musst du TN nehmen.
Wenn du aber daran denkst, dass ein 60Hz Monitor eh 16,7ms für ein neues Bild braucht, dann siehst du die Sache noch etwas anders.
Mein Acer Predator Z35 ist auch nicht der schnellste, aber auffallen tut das im Alltag eher selten.
Kommt halt auf die Speile drauf an und wie empfindlich du reagierst.


----------



## EpicTobias (22. März 2016)

Ahh verstehe, ein 60Hz Monitor benötigt 16,7 MS für ein neues Bild bzw. kann nicht mehr anzeigen und ein 120 Hz 8,35 MS?


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

8,33ms 
Aber ja.


----------



## EpicTobias (22. März 2016)

Ja, dann kann man ja pauschal sagen:

- 60 Hz Monitor bis zu 16,7 MS Reaktionszeit inkl. Input Lag
- 120 Hz Monitor bis zu 8,3 MS Reaktionszeit inkl. Input Lag

sind völlig ausreichend und alles Andere nimmt gar nicht wahr, weil technisch nicht möglich?


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

Rein theoretisch ja, aber praktisch sind 8-10ms/4-5ms Gesamtlatenz besser.
Bei schnellen Spielen würde ich sogar auf 4-6ms/2-3ms gehen.
Aber wie schon gesagt, nicht jeder reagiert da gleich drauf.
Mein persönliches Beispiel wäre da der Vergleich zwischen LG 34UM65 und Eizo FS2434.
Auf dem Eizo war Battlefield 4 ok, aber auf dem LG war das nicht mehr wirklich schön.


----------



## EpicTobias (22. März 2016)

Habe so ziemlich alle Spiele auf nem Dell 2312HM spielen können ohne was zu merken. Der hat glaub so um die 8 MS, aber so gut wie gar kein Input Lag.


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

Dann guck mal hier, Test Monitor Dell U2312HM Teil 13
Im Prinzip solltest du also mit einem ähnlich schnellen Monitor keine Probleme haben.


----------



## EpicTobias (22. März 2016)

9,3 MS im Mittel.

Das sollten eigentlich alle modernen VA/IPS und TN-Panels packen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

Die Reaktionszeit ja, aber beim Inputlag gibt teils grosse Unterschiede.
Da ist von 1ms bis 30ms alles mögliche dabei.
Deswegen braucht es ja auch gescheite Tests.


----------



## EpicTobias (22. März 2016)

Wenn man sich ein paar raussucht, wie ich das tue, und gut recherchiert, auch durch dieses Forum, dann wird die Auswahl sogar schwieriger, weil dann alle guten Modelle, sei es TN/VA oder IPS diese Reaktionszeiten erfüllen. Da hilft dann wohl nur welches Design und welches Bild einem subjektiv am Besten gefällt.


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

Du musst halt wissen was dir am wichtigsten ist, dann ist die Entscheidung relativ einfach.
Für mich wäre das ne hohe Bildwiederholfrequenz, gutes Schwarz und ausreichende Grösse.
Was mir nicht (mehr) so wichtig ist, schnelle Reaktionszeit und hohe Auflösung.
Deswegen vorher Asus PG278Q und jetzt Acer Z35.
Jeder Monitor hat halt seine Vor-und Nachteile.
Aber ich hatte auch mal in einem Jahr 10 verschiedene, da weiss man was man will und was die jeweiligen Monitore können.


----------

